
Malware Analysis and Reverse Engineering Course - cyberviewer
https://class.malware.re/
======
deevnullx
Looks like the course got a huge rewrite this year, especially the addition of
Ghidra. Very interesting to see that, usually I just recommend RPISEC's
course[0] but the Ghidra inclusion is huge. Great stuff.

[0] [https://github.com/RPISEC/Malware](https://github.com/RPISEC/Malware)

------
JohnnyHerz
Great Content! but the lectures OMG...

The Lecturer is brutal. the "Umm" rate in his talks is inexcusable for a
professional public speaker, which is what I classify any "teacher" as. Makes
the lectures impossible for me to listen to.

~~~
1MachineElf
I would rather listen to someone who knows what they're talking about over
someone else who talks sweet.

~~~
andrewacove
I've had this debate with my academic advisor at CMU.

I'd take a trained speaker–even an actor who doesn't actually know the
material he/she's describing–as a primary lecturer any day, as long as I get
access to someone who knows what they're talking about in a recitation.

~~~
dlkf
This is a great question. It would be interesting to run an A/B test on an
online course. The treatment gets an actor reading pre-prepared notes, and the
control gets a lecturer who actually knows the material.

~~~
zerkten
An A/B test might be interesting, but we have scores from any conference that
takes feedback seriously. Commercial conferences will sometimes be ranking
speakers on individual tracks and you'll get a pep talk about expectations
before and a review after.

I was thrown into one of those conferences with a colleague once and it was
pretty intense. I sat in on sessions and had access to the scores and feedback
later and people would have very specific things they didn't like about the
speaking. Having listened you can sort of agree with the attendee, but access
to formal training, or a good mentor can be tough. Former employer offered an
hour with a speaking coach at one point and that made a big impact on my
issues, but people don't give similar feedback in the local dev speaking
circuits.

------
GEBBL
Some of this stuff is like black magic to me! Absolutely brilliant to see this
in the public domain.

------
badrabbit
Looks like strictly static analysis? I am personally very interested in using
dynamic analysis to guide static analysis efforts. When I do run into malware
I need to know its harmful effects and persistence mechanisms (!) immediately
so I can do IR. That's a different purpose than research or countermeasure
development.

------
ColanR
Typo in the first paragraph: undergrarduate

